
Open Source Messenger App for Android – Real-Time Messaging, Voice and Video - yumoji
https://github.com/mesibo/messenger-app-android
======
martin_a
Please no. Not another messenger nobody will use. We need to improve the
existing, safe solutions like Signal instead of pushing new ones out there.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Signal intentionally breaks interoperability and disallows forks and
alternative implementations. Let's not standardize on something that backs us
into a corner.

~~~
omnimus
So general public will always use fb messanger / whatsup forever. Awesome.

Signal is only atleast somehow secure app that regular people use because it
has great unified ux and just works.

Just use Signal. Please

~~~
mixedCase
Yeah no way. WhatsApp already does e2e. Signal doesn't bring anything else
that's significant for me as a techie, much less the general population.

Matrix can replace Slack and the various mobile messengers, meaning there's a
hook for companies as well. I don't think it's ready yet, but I'd rather be a
condescending preachy asshole to my friends and family only when there's a
very compelling reason.

~~~
tapoxi
"The perfect is the enemy of the good."

Onboarding friends and family to Matrix or XMPP is almost impossible. Signal
is dead simple and automatically discovers your contacts, while being secure,
open, and developed by a non-profit.

Ideally I'd like it to be a federated system, but I'm not going to use
untrustworthy systems like Messenger/WhatsApp because I'm not getting every
feature I want.

~~~
anoncake
Signal is _not_ open. That's the problem. You are forced to use the official
client.

~~~
omnimus
Thats also probably the main reason why it is sucessful. Everybody gets the
same. They focus on one thing and don't delute it with funky in a year
maintainer lost interest rust clients.

I don't care. Give me ethical, privacy minded software not some phd
experiments.

~~~
anoncake
You don't care about freedom, got it.

------
supergilbert
Never heard of Mesibo but I've been waiting for a solution like this for a
long time.

My dream of creating a new kind of messenger just got a little closer.

------
gyaniv
In what way is this better then other similar apps, such as Signal, which is
already an open source messaging app?

~~~
fao_
I have been regular, everyday user of Signal for over four years. Myself and
my friends use it as our primary communication method. In the last two or so
years, it has been what I can only describe as "complete and utter shite".

When I send an image to a friend, it can take hours to send a half-megabyte
image despite my internet connection being fine. When this happens, none of
the consequent messages send. If I close my phone, messages stop sending. So I
must violate my privacy by keeping my phone open for sometimes, hours at a
time, just to send a stupid little image.

Despite the fact that sending an image will cause consequent messages to be
delayed by hours, messages have started, in the last 6 to 12 months, to be
sent out of order. This can be disasterous, as a fair number of my friends
have depression and other problems, which means (as an example) my "haha"
responses can sometimes be seen to be responding to /other/ messages (And yes,
I can use the quote function, but sometimes that interrupts the flow of
messaging).

This, plus stupid little problems like, backups not being tested to be
forward-compatible (something that is ridiculously easy to test, but that they
could not be bothered to do), mean that relying on signal is a fool's game at
this point.

~~~
pandemic_region
I must contradict your Signal bashing really.

I'm a heavy signal user for about 5 years, never had any of the issues you're
describing. Regularly sending 3-4 minute videos it all goes through fine.
Exported/imported my chat history 4 times now when changing phones, never had
an issue. Never seen messages to be sent out of order either. I really wonder
if we're using the same app!

~~~
fao_
This is amusing. I am not "Signal bashing", I am talking about problems I (and
many other people) have experienced.

The fact that you have it good, and have never had problems, does not
contradict the fact that I and other people have had problems. Talking about
these problems is not 'Signal bashing', just like talking about traffic
problems is not 'car-bashing'.

------
in_my_pants
Made by the guys behind tringme?
[https://github.com/mesibo/tringme.github.io](https://github.com/mesibo/tringme.github.io)

------
pritambarhate
As of now the backend code repository is empty. Let's wait for a few days and
see where this goes.

------
gdubya
"getting started is as simple as downloading SDK and copy-pasting sample
code"....

uhhhh yeah, I'm sure that will go well.

~~~
ethelward
Getting started to modify the software; {app,play}store links are given.

------
V-2
Not a single test in the repository makes me a bit suspicious, quality-wise.

The code is quite messy in general.

~~~
yumoji
Hope to improve it with your help. Pls fork and contribute.

~~~
V-2
Some of it could be cleaned up fairly easily - like the use of Yoda conditions
and other anti-patterns, numerous spelling mistakes, dead (commented out)
code, redundant casts, unused variables etc. But the major problem is no
separation of concerns (business logic is tightly coupled with UI logic and
Android framework dependencies), which makes writing any automated tests for
the thing next to impossible right now. Resolving this issue would require
major refactoring.

------
upofadown
There is no point talking about an app that implements a messaging protocol
without talking about how that protocol compares to existing standard
messaging protocols. I couldn't even find a comparison to XMPP.

------
stevebit
It works, I honestly didn't expect it to be so easy. It complied without any
errors and running. However it is not WhatsApp yet at least the UI is not as
good as WhatsApp but a great start and one of the best open source
implemention.

------
exabrial
Native Desktop apps would be a nice addition and you have something that could
take on the Facetime/iMessage ecosystem.

